# Neutering Now or After Holidays? Recovery Time?



## MBornadams (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello All!

Hope you had a nice Thanksgiving holiday with your families.

I am looking ahead to have Maui neutered. I know each puppy is different in their recovery times, but, wanted to ask if it is a good time to do it before the busy/crazy holiday chaos we sometimes put ourselves threw, or wait till after the New Year? 

I don't want to lose my window of opportunity and "nip it in the bud," (no pun intended). He has been showing signs/symptoms by marking outside and humping more often...I guess that testosterone is starting to build up .

Let me know your thoughts...Have a great week! 

XO,
Marie-Marie!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I've never heard a boy having more than a few days of not feeling well. (Kodi was about 3 days, some bounce out of the vet's office like nothing had ever happened!) You do have to limit their activity somewhat (no stairs or jumping) for a week to 10 days, so you have to keep that in mind in your plans.

That said, there is no saying that marking outside will morph into marking inside. Most dogs learn readily that one is allowed and one isn't, whether they are neutered or not. The humping... well some neutered dogs (and spayed females) do it all their lives. Neutering MAY stop it, but it's not a sure bet.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody was one of those "bounce out of the vet's office like nothing had ever happened" pups. The biggest deal was me worrying about him and feeling sad when I left him there! Most pups seem to do pretty well with only a few days recovery needed at most. The hardest part is trying to limit their activity for the couple of weeks after.

Pick a time that fits your schedule the best.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Tucker was fine the day following surgery. The difficult part was keeping him from RLH when the mood struck. Kind of made for a long two weeks. He did RLH several times and thankfully he was find. He didn't bother the incision sight at all which was a blessing.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I had my 7+ month old puppy neutered last Thursday and like everyone said, it's the problem of keeping him from zooming, and jumping that is driving me the most nuts. Stitches won't be out for 13 days. He is wearing a onesie which somewhat limits his activity just because he doesn't like it AND it seems to prevent him from checking out the stitches.


----------

